# ما هو السبب الذي يجعلك ترتاح للشخص من أول مرة تشوفه أو العكس...........!؟



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 نوفمبر 2008)

*شـــيء غـــــريــب فــي بـعـض الـمـرات يـواجـهـنـا 
اشـخـاص أول مــرة نـشـوفـهـم بـحـيـاتـنـا نـرتـاح لـهـم راحـة مش.طـبـيـعـيـة.........! 
ونـاس هـم أول مـرة نـشـوفـهـم ومـانـرتـاح لـهـم.......! 
تــــــعــــالــــوا مـــع بـعـض نـشـوف 
مـعـلـومـات حـلـوة تـبـيـن سـبـب إرتـيـاحـنـا لأي شـخـص 
حـتـى لـو كـنـا نـشـوفـه لأول مــــرة 
000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
أثبت بعض العلماء مؤخراً 
أن هناك خارطة للحب موجودة في دماغ الإنسان. 
هذه الخريطة هي التي تساعد الإنسان على معرفة 
ما إذا كان الشخص المقابل له مناسب للارتباط به أم لا. 
000000000000000000000000
يفيد العلماء أن خريطة الحب الموجودة في دماغ الإنسان 
هي عبارة عن مجموعة من الصفات 
التي يرغب الإنسان بوجودها عند الشخص المثالي 
الذي يطمح للارتباط به. 
بحيث أنة حالما تقابل شخصاً تتوفر فيه الصفات الموجودة في دماغك 
فإنك تشعر بالإنجذاب نحوه والعكس,,, صحيح. 
هذه الصفات تخزن في الدماغ خلال جميع مراحل الحياة 
مثل ابتسامة أمك و روح الدعابة عند أبيك، 
أي أنها صفات تتجمع على مدى مشوار الحياة 
على شكل خريطة موجودة في عقلك الباطن. 
عندما تقابل إنسانا تنطبق علية معظم الشروط 
فإن الدماغ يفرز مادة كيماوية تبعث على الشعور بالفرح. 
كذلك يفرز الجسم هرمونات أخرى. 
إضافة إلى ذلك فان الجسم يفرز كميات إضافية من المواد الكيميائية الموجودة في الدماغ
مما يسبب احمرار الوجه، تعرق اليدين، سرعة التنفس، 
وتسارع في ضربات القلب. 
بعد ذهاب الشخص فإن مفعول هذه المواد الكيماوية ينخفض من الدم 
و يصاب الإنسان بالإرهاق و الاكتئاب. 
هذا الأمر يفسر لماذا يصاب الإنسان بالحزن 
عندما يكون بعيدا عن الشخص الذي يحبه ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 نوفمبر 2008)

معلومات راااااااائعه يا بنت العدرا 
تسلم ايدك 
مرسىىىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## sameh7610 (10 نوفمبر 2008)

*رائع بنت العدرا

ميرسى اوووى​*


----------



## وليم تل (10 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا بنت العدرا
على المعلومات الرائعة
مودتى​


----------



## mero_engel (10 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسي علي المعلومات الجميله يا بنت العدراء
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## كريم البنا (10 نوفمبر 2008)

*موضوع حلو أوىىىىىىىىىىىى
وشكرا على تعبك
وربنا يباركك 
بس الخارطة اللى فى دماغى ممسوحة خالص​*


----------



## جيلان (11 نوفمبر 2008)

> مما يسبب احمرار الوجه، تعرق اليدين، سرعة التنفس،
> وتسارع في ضربات القلب.



*ايون اعراض الكسوف بقى ان الدم فى الوجه والحاجات دى  هههههههه
فى دراسة كمان قرتها من فترة ان الناس الى بنشوفهم بيشربوا مشروب ساخن بيعطى انطباع كويس للاخرين عنهم

ميرسى حبيبتى على الموضوع اللذيذ*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 نوفمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> معلومات راااااااائعه يا بنت العدرا
> تسلم ايدك
> مرسىىىىىىى على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



*ميييييييرسى على مرورك يا كوكو ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 نوفمبر 2008)

sameh7610 قال:


> *رائع بنت العدرا
> 
> ميرسى اوووى​*



*ميييرسى جدا لمرورك يا سامح نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 نوفمبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا بنت العدرا
> على المعلومات الرائعة
> مودتى​



*شكرا يا وليم على مرورك سلام المسيح​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 نوفمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> ميرسي علي المعلومات الجميله يا بنت العدراء
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*ميرسى ليكى انتى يا ميرو يا جميلة على مرورك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 نوفمبر 2008)

كريم البنا قال:


> *موضوع حلو أوىىىىىىىىىىىى
> وشكرا على تعبك
> وربنا يباركك
> بس الخارطة اللى فى دماغى ممسوحة خالص​*



*هههههههههه ربنا ينور خارطتك وتسترجعها انت بس اكيد عملت فورمات غصب عنك :t30:
ميرسى يا كريم على مرورك الجمييل​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 نوفمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *ايون اعراض الكسوف بقى ان الدم فى الوجه والحاجات دى  هههههههه
> فى دراسة كمان قرتها من فترة ان الناس الى بنشوفهم بيشربوا مشروب ساخن بيعطى انطباع كويس للاخرين عنهم
> 
> ميرسى حبيبتى على الموضوع اللذيذ*



*لا وانا عارفاكى يا جيجى ام الكسوووووووووووف كله هههههههههههههههههه خليكى ماشية ببراد الشاى علطوووول يا بت عشان يخدوا عنك انطباع كويس ميرسى على مرورك يا جيجى يا عسل​*


----------



## rana1981 (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*معلوامات رائعة وجميلة جدا 
شكرا عالموضوع​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 نوفمبر 2008)

rana1981 قال:


> *معلوامات رائعة وجميلة جدا
> شكرا عالموضوع​*



*مييييرسى جدا على مرورك يا رنا يا حبيبتى ربنا معاكى​*


----------



## kalimooo (11 نوفمبر 2008)

> فإن الدماغ يفرز مادة كيماوية تبعث على الشعور بالفرح.
> كذلك يفرز الجسم هرمونات أخرى.
> إضافة إلى ذلك فان الجسم يفرز كميات إضافية من المواد الكيميائية الموجودة في الدماغ
> مما يسبب احمرار الوجه، تعرق اليدين، سرعة التنفس،
> وتسارع في ضربات القلب.




مشكورة اخت بنت العدراء
موشوع قيم
سلام المسيح​


----------



## iam_with_you (11 نوفمبر 2008)

بجد تسلمى كلام حلو اوى


----------



## christin (11 نوفمبر 2008)

_*ميرسي علي المعلومات الجميله*_
_*ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك*_​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 نوفمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> مشكورة اخت بنت العدراء
> موشوع قيم
> سلام المسيح​



*ميرسى جداااااااااااااااااااااا استاذ كليمو على مرورك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 نوفمبر 2008)

iam_with_you قال:


> بجد تسلمى كلام حلو اوى



*ميرسى جدا على مرورك iam with u ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 نوفمبر 2008)

christin قال:


> _*ميرسي علي المعلومات الجميله*_
> _*ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك*_​



*ميرسى على مرورك يا كوكى ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## جيلان (11 نوفمبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> *لا وانا عارفاكى يا جيجى ام الكسوووووووووووف كله هههههههههههههههههه خليكى ماشية ببراد الشاى علطوووول يا بت عشان يخدوا عنك انطباع كويس ميرسى على مرورك يا جيجى يا عسل​*



*ليه يا بت قالولك عليا هبلة عشن امشى ببراد شاى فى ايدى صبى قهوجى انا :11azy:*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 نوفمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *ليه يا بت قالولك عليا هبلة عشن امشى ببراد شاى فى ايدى صبى قهوجى انا :11azy:*



*عيب يا جيجى وانا هقول عليكى هبلة مقدرش بجد قطع لسانى انتى العسل والسكر كله​*


----------



## جيلان (11 نوفمبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> *عيب يا جيجى وانا هقول عليكى هبلة مقدرش بجد قطع لسانى انتى العسل والسكر كله​*



*يخليكى ليا يا رافعة معنوياتى ويرزقك برزق عيالك قادر يا كريم *


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 نوفمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *يخليكى ليا يا رافعة معنوياتى ويرزقك برزق عيالك قادر يا كريم *



*الهى يخليكى ويبارك فيكى ويحافظ عليكى ويجيبك ويوديكى هههههههههههههههههههه ​*


----------



## يوستيكا (11 نوفمبر 2008)

معلومات جميلة مرسي ليكي ربنا يعوض تعب محبيتك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 نوفمبر 2008)

يوستيكا قال:


> معلومات جميلة مرسي ليكي ربنا يعوض تعب محبيتك



*ميرسى لمرورك وسلام المسيح​*


----------



## viviane tarek (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*معلومة جديدة جدا"
يا بنت العزراء 
ربنا يبركك*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 نوفمبر 2008)

viviane tarek قال:


> *معلومة جديدة جدا"
> يا بنت العزراء
> ربنا يبركك*​



*ويبارك حياتك ميرسى على مرورك الجميل يا vivo​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*موضوع جميل فعلا ومعلومات اول مره اعرفها ميررررررسى يا قمررر وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (13 نوفمبر 2008)

معلومات جاااااااااااااامده بجد
ميرسيييييييييي لتعبك بنت العدرا​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 نوفمبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *موضوع جميل فعلا ومعلومات اول مره اعرفها ميررررررسى يا قمررر وربنا يباركك​*



*ميرسى يا احلى دونا فى الدنيا على مرورك نورتى الموضوع ​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 نوفمبر 2008)

ميريام عادل قال:


> معلومات جاااااااااااااامده بجد
> ميرسيييييييييي لتعبك بنت العدرا​



*ميرسى لمرورك يا مرمورة نورتى الموضوع يا حبيبتى​*


----------



## الاصيل (15 نوفمبر 2008)

شكر على المعلومات الرائعه والمفيد والمجربه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 نوفمبر 2008)

الاصيل قال:


> شكر على المعلومات الرائعه والمفيد والمجربه



*ميرسى كتييييييييييييييييير على مرورك ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## fouad78 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> *
> إضافة إلى ذلك فان الجسم يفرز كميات إضافية من المواد الكيميائية الموجودة في الدماغ
> مما يسبب احمرار الوجه، تعرق اليدين، سرعة التنفس،
> وتسارع في ضربات القلب.
> ​*



أنا حتى الآن لم يحمر وجهي ولم أفرز عرقا إلا غضبا او حرجا، شكرا ليكي اختي المباركة والرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 نوفمبر 2008)

fouad78 قال:


> أنا حتى الآن لم يحمر وجهي ولم أفرز عرقا إلا غضبا او حرجا، شكرا ليكي اختي المباركة والرب يبارك حياتك



*يبقى انت شكلك كده مارتحتش لحد خالص فى حياتك مش ناوى ولا ايه؟ هههههههههههههههههههههههههه ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## الملك العقرب (16 ديسمبر 2008)

ده الموضوع طلع كبير و معقد مش مجرش شعور بسيط طب و الله الواحد مش عارف يشكرك اذاي علي المعلومات الهيلة ديه


----------



## الملكة العراقية (16 ديسمبر 2008)

معلومات رااااااااااااائعة
ربنا يبارككِ​


----------



## ابن المصلوب (16 ديسمبر 2008)

طيب لوكان حبيبه مابيشوفوش بس بيسمع صوته كل يوم شكرااا بنت العدرا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 ديسمبر 2008)

الملك العقرب قال:


> ده الموضوع طلع كبير و معقد مش مجرش شعور بسيط طب و الله الواحد مش عارف يشكرك اذاي علي المعلومات الهيلة ديه



*ميرسى لمرورك 
وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 ديسمبر 2008)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> معلومات رااااااااااااائعة
> ربنا يبارككِ​



*ميرسى لمرورك 
نورتى الموضوع​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 ديسمبر 2008)

جاي في الطريق قال:


> طيب لوكان حبيبه مابيشوفوش بس بيسمع صوته كل يوم شكرااا بنت العدرا



*يبقى من الطبيعى ان ودانـــــــــــه هى اللى تحمر 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ميرسى جاى فى الطريق على مرورك الجميل​*


----------

